# Red E-brake is lit in 1999 Nissan Sentra



## Who Am I (Dec 3, 2012)

I got a unique problem. I just bought a 1999 Nissan Sentra and whenever I tilt the ebrake slightly towards my side, it lits up red near the spedometer. I talked to my mechanic and he told me to order "Parking brake warning switch". But i can't find it anywhere. Another mechanic told me I need another sensor, BUT WHAT IS THAT SENSOR CALLED? do I even need to get a new one? because the red light is turned on even when i move the ebrake from one side to another (not necessarily up and down). maybe the sensor is misaligned?

can anybody help? thanks.

p.s. the last mechanic told me to buy a sensor and he could replace it for me for free. i just wanna buy it myself so he wont charge me 3-5x more.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The parts called a parking brake lamp switch assy. and it's Nissan P/N: 36011-50Y10 that lists under $10. You would have to remove the center console over the parking brake mechanism to check the switch. I've seen a few that have had the bolt loosen up, but whether it's just that the bolt needs tightening or the switch needs to be replaced can't be found out until you look at it. For referance, refer to part code "36011" on the parts diagram linked below:

Part Detail


----------



## Who Am I (Dec 3, 2012)

thanks sm999smj

ironically, it stopped giving me trouble. now i dont see the break light come up anymore. i dont understand why. maybe it really was lose and now it isnt anymore. and next months it will losen up again. who knows. time will tell. ill keep the part in mind though. thanks!


----------

